# Coloured Dust - BLOG



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello,
For over 17 years of painting minis I still trying to develop. It is time to thank all those who gave me their skills. Many I know personally but most of the online community. Now I want to give inspiration to others and share their knowledge.
Welcome all to my facebook profile and blog.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/ColouredDust
Blog: http://coloureddust.blogspot.com


I invite you especially to the gallery on the Facebook profile.
In the near future expect to see new articles, reviews, tutorials and above all the photos of my works.
I intend on pace to inform you of my current projects and put photos in this topic of the new projects.


Examples of my works:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Crisp tidy work there.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Thx 
Sneak peek of the new article, which awaits publication:


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

How to paint Space Marines Tactical Squad? (part 1/2)
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-paint-space-marines-tactical.html#more


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Dark Elf Dreadlord on Black Dragon (part 2)*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/dark-elf-dreadlord-on-black-dragon-part.html


----------



## Parasyte (Feb 14, 2011)

I skimmed over the articles and they looked really nice and clean with great photos to follow. 

Good work, I'm also a fan of your painting its really smooth and easy on the eyes.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work mate.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That gobbo on squib brought a tear to my eye!

Great work, extremely clean! love it!

More more!


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you all for your positive comment, give energy to continue working on the blog for you 

The last part of the article, I invite you to read and I look forward to any comments on the blog:
*How to paint Space Marines Tactical Squad? (part 2/2)*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-paint-space-marines-tactical_07.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Recent blog posts were devoted to painting the models, so this time a little digressions about the workshop.
*Modelling materials (part 1)*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/modelling-materials-part-1.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Slowly fills the gallery on the blog enriching pictures of any additional description.
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/dreadstone-blight.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

New work - *Forest Goblin Shaman*

If you like my workss, please follow my profile on Facebook and my blog.
*Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/ColouredDust
*Blog:* http://coloureddust.blogspot.com


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Another article on the blog. 
This time I write about how I create my gaming table, other than that, you meet every day, a little controversial. I invite you to read.
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-make-gaming-table.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Arachnarok Spider

I bought this model on its premiere nearly 1.5 years ago. Painting such a large figure at the average level of quality it took me some time. The truth is that after painting the spider to discourage further work because it was just tiring and not very pleasant. I did not have an airbrush so even if the spider has been painted with a brush. Addition, the shaman is trailed by a neodymium magnet. But I am happy with the result.


----------



## Zetronus (May 9, 2012)

*Some wonderful work*,

my sincere thanks (and some +rep) for sharing!


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

This is probably the last part of the story of Spider Arachnarok model. Finish it by describing how the shaman was painted. I invite you to read.

*How to paint Forest Goblin Shaman?*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-paint-forest-goblin-shaman.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Inspired me and I wrote an article, but I invite you to discuss and share ideas.

Scenic bases - be creative!
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/06/scenic-bases-be-creative.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not remember if I showed you some of my Wahammer buildings. Still working on them in the intervals between painting miniatures, but I'm happy with result.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Modelling materials (part 2)*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/07/modelling-materials-part-2.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

How to fast paint Dark Elf Warriors?
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-fast-paint-dark-elf-warriors.html

and some photos in gallery:
Ultramarines Dreadnought
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/07/ultramarines-dreadnought.html


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice work! Love the lit buildings! +rep


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

awesome dude, inspiring.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Thx, extremely glad that inspires you


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

New "How to" on the blog:
*How to make a simple but good-looking socket?*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-make-simple-but-good-looking.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

This is my FIRST mini presented as a 360 spin image.
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/07/dark-elf-dreadlord-360-spin.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to make rotating pictures of your figures?*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/07/how-to-make-rotating-pictures-of-your.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

70mm, all acrylics

CMON: http://www.coolminiornot.com/311138?browseid=2343783


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to paint "Doom" from Pegaso Models?*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-paint-doom-from-pegaso-models.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

70mm. Nocturna Models. This model is rather a "historical art" than a reflection of historical figures. The entire model was painted with acrylic paints only.

"Be without fear in the face of your enemies. Be brave and upright that God may love thee. Speak the truth, always, even if it leads to your death. Safeguard the helpless and do no wrong. That is your oath. And that is so you don't forget it."






If you like this model, please vote for him on CoolMiniOrNot: http://www.coolminiornot.com/311922?browseid=2447662


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to make a desert base?*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-make-desert-base.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Andrea Miniatures
*Mila Kusanagi, Firereach Commando* (DN-04)
65mm 1/32
The entire model was painted with acrylic paints only.
If you like this model, please vote for him on CoolMiniOrNot: http://www.coolminiornot.com/312616


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to paint face in simple way?*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-paint-face-in-simple-way.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

About AK Interactive products...

*Modelling materials (part 3)*
http://coloureddust.blogspot.com/2012/09/modelling-materials-part-3.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

quality "for the game" for my DE army:


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to make a winter themed base?*

Lukasz from Fantasygames hacked my blog! *How to make a winter themed base?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/10/how-to-make-winter-themed-base.html


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

That DE sorceress looks snazzy and the Snow bases are great! Nice article on those.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Burn your plinth?*

*Burn your plinth?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/11/burn-your-plinth.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Milliput*

*Modelling materials (part 5)* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/11/modelling-materials-part-5.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Leonidas*

*LEONIDAS* Leonidas Scale 75 75 mm SCH-001 CoolMiniOrNot: http://www.coolminiornot.com/318393





















More photos on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.517413681611297.125372.417377494948250&type=1


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Base*

*How to make a base with pepper and pigments?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/11/how-to-make-base-with-pepper-and.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Revell "Aqua Color"*

New article on the blog. The largest review I've ever written. So I divided it into two separate languages versions.







*Revell "Aqua Color" (POLISH VERSION)* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/11/revell-aqua-color-polish-version.html *Revell "Aqua Color" (ENGLISH VERSION)* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/11/revell-aqua-color-english-version.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Slimy Grime*

*How to make slimy grime effect?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/12/how-to-make-slimy-grime-effect.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to make a base with water effect?*

*How to make a base with water effect?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/12/how-to-make-base-with-water-effect.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*INBOX - Fallen (NORSGARD)*

*INBOX - Fallen (NORSGARD)* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/12/norsgard-fallen-inbox_15.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*AK Interactive*

*Modelling materials (part 7)* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/12/modelling-materials-part-7.html


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

some great looking stuff, I am really impressed by the spider, the sheer size and only brushed? amazing.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*chipping effect*

*How to make a chipping effect?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2012/12/how-to-make-chipping-effect.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Viking IX C*

*Viking IX C* 70 MM FIGURE (95 mm height) 1:28 SCALE Nocturna Models - HA05







More photos on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.540095756009756.129692.417377494948250&type=1


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The chipping is amazing. The Viking is well painted but a couple things bugged me. The ship looks like it's sinking, if it is, good job. The leather would be much darker around the edges due to soaking in more sweat and salt then the upper parts of the pads. The cloak looks too pristine. All personal gripes, model is an amazing piece.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Eagle Knight*

*INBOX005 - Eagle Knight (SCIBOR 28SF0081)* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2013/01/inbox005-eagle-knight-scibor-28sf0081.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Honey Valentine*

*INBOX006 - Honey Valentine (PU5405 Kabuki Models)* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2013/01/inbox006-honey-valentine-pu5405-kabuki.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Painting Shields*

*Painting shield using a template.* http://goo.gl/ul1M0


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Guede*

*INBOX008 - Guede (Phlegyas Art)* http://goo.gl/Ma5EN


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to use the real dust on the base?*

New tutorial on the blog: *How to use the real dust on the base?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2013/02/how-to-use-real-dust-on-base.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Varkof*

New miniature from Norsgard and I think first small unboxing in the internet. *INBOX009 - Varkof (Norsgard Miniatures)* http://goo.gl/ZM2Ur


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to make a swamp?*

New tutorial on the blog by RatCatcher: How to make a swamp? http://goo.gl/Sk1Az


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Dove*

New Inbox on the blog: INBOX010 - DOVE (Tartar Miniatures TR75-19) http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2013/02/inbox010-dove-tartar-miniatures-tr75-19.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Paint Hanger*

Exclusive and the first review on the web, the latest product from HobbyZone. Coloured Dust has done a little bit of heart in the design of these paint hangers. We hope that this will help you maintain tidiness in your workplace. Feel free to read, ARBAL *ENGLISH VERSION REVIEW:* http://goo.gl/umYx9


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to paint a resin scenic base?*

New tutorial from the old project. *How to paint a resin scenic base?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2013/02/how-to-paint-resin-scenic-base.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Airbrush*

New review on the bllog: *Airbrush BD-208 (Chinese K208) * http://goo.gl/M9Q7I


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The American version of this airbrush is The Masters series from TCPGlobal. G43 and G44 and the closest to this model. I will recommend using Teflon tape on all air connectors, i even use it on my Harder and Steenbeck and DeVilBiss DAGR. This is not a bad little brush and will get the job done, but once you start using a better airbrush you will realize that this is a cheap brush. I do agree with the recommendation to use it at the start to learn on.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Thx for Your comments


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Rocky Coast*

New tutorial on the blog: *How to make a rocky coast base with bark?* http://goo.gl/uEcnW


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to clean a very dirty airbrush?*

A bit of theory from Spell: *How to clean a very dirty airbrush?* http://goo.gl/emLrU


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Pin with plastic cord.*

New, small idea on the blog: *Pin with plastic cord.*







http://goo.gl/JHhii


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Airbrush "EVOLUTION 2in1" - Harder&Steenbeck*

New review on the blog: *Airbrush "EVOLUTION 2in1" - Harder&Steenbeck* http://goo.gl/QcE8H


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Some great tutorials here mate, i just read the swamp one and its a great read. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That rocky coast is amazing (much like pretty much every thing here), I must find a mini to use it on.


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Battle Bases - Micro Art Studio*

New, small review on the blog: *Battle Bases - Micro Art Studio* http://goo.gl/7oDrI


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Painting true metallics.*

New tutorial on the blog: *Painting true metallics.* http://goo.gl/FPgrX


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

+rep on great work and articles, excellent


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Thx


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Hangar18 - HiDef Photo Backgrounds*

New review on the blog: *Hangar18 - HiDef Photo Backgrounds* http://goo.gl/y949j


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Modelling materials (part 8)*

*Modelling materials (part 8)* http://goo.gl/ml81Z


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to use "Dark Steel" pigment?*

New tutorial on the blog: *How to use "Dark Steel" pigment?* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2013/04/how-to-use-dark-steel-pigment.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Vallejo Liquid Gold and Liquid Silver*

New blog post written by RatCatcher: *Vallejo Liquid Gold and Liquid Silver* http://goo.gl/u7guI


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*MDF plinths.*

New article on the blog: *MDF plinths.* http://goo.gl/xncD5


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Improved paint containers.*

New small idea on the blog: *Improved paint containers.* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2013/05/improved-paint-containers.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Brushes and Tools Holder*

Small review on the blog: Brushes and Tools Holder - HobbyZone http://goo.gl/Yk7YY


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to make a rust and corrosion?*

*How to make a rust and corrosion?* http://goo.gl/ZyoQR


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Great guide! I will definitely look to use this in the future!


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Magnetize your Space Marines!*

Something for gamers ... *Magnetize your Space Marines!* http://goo.gl/TO80e


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Wild Hunter*

*INBOX021 - Wild Hunter (UDock - creative studio)* INBOX021 - Wild Hunter (UDock - creative studio) | Coloured Dust


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to use Brass Etch Razor Wire?*

*How to use Brass Etch Razor Wire?* How to use Brass Etch Razor Wire? | Coloured Dust


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Painting photo-etched element*

New "Step by Step" on the blog: *Painting photo-etched element.* http://goo.gl/7CWaqF


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to paint Skull Base?*

*How to paint Skull Base?* http://goo.gl/05O6RM


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Miniature Holder*

NEW REVIEW ON THE BLOG: http://goo.gl/YnMHM5 *Miniature Holder (v2.0) (PK-PRO)*


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Brush Box*

Small review on the blog: http://goo.gl/J1a28x *Brush Box (PK-PRO)*


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Arbal you magnificent man, this is absolute gold you are posting thank you!


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank You !


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Good blog mate! Handy stuff in there


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Fantastic stuff! That miniature holder looks really useful!


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Juwella - Create Your World*

Small review on the blog: http://goo.gl/iiXNMq *Juwella - Create Your World*


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to make a base with real moss?*

*How to make a base with real moss?* http://goo.gl/iXLzmA


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Flesh Paint Set (Andrea Color)*

New review on the blog: http://goo.gl/MB4eU2 *Flesh Paint Set (Andrea Color)*


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to paint Town Square Base?*

Quick and easy "step by step": http://goo.gl/50ep8T *How to paint Town Square Base?*


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Ultrasonic Cleaner*

*How to clean airbrush using Ultrasonic Cleaner?* http://goo.gl/eJiCHk


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Blacklining*

The new dose of theory on the blog ... *"BLACKLINING"* -> http://goo.gl/bnbqqN


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Mud base for dummies*

http://goo.gl/QYUPyG *MUD BASE FOR DUMMIES* (pics heavy!)


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Vallejo - Painting Sets*

New presentation on the blog: http://goo.gl/IfOAyU *Vallejo - Painting Sets*


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*How to paint with dry pigments?*

*How to paint with dry pigments?* http://goo.gl/3xJQBZ


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*"Normandy 1944" scenic base - SBS*

All three parts of my last "Step by Step" are online: *"Normandy 1944" scenic base.* *part 1:* http://goo.gl/1Fm3ph *part 2:* http://goo.gl/wkiQ6B *part 3:* http://goo.gl/kwOSYR


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Acrylic Painting Palette - HobbyZone*

NEW REVIEW: *Acrylic Painting Palette - HobbyZone* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2014/06/acrylic-painting-palette-hobbyzone.html


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*Resin Display Bases - Secret Weapon*

New revie on the blog: http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2014/08/resin-display-bases-secret-weapon.html *Resin Display Bases - Secret Weapon*


----------



## ARBAL (Jun 1, 2012)

*The Army Painter - Mega Brush Set*

My review: *The Army Painter - Mega Brush Set* http://www.coloureddust.com.pl/2014/10/army-painter-mega-brush-set.html


----------

